# cc can't find some libraries even if they exist



## SIFE (May 14, 2012)

I have strange error while I was performing upgrade, during the process I get this messages:

```
...
libgthread-2.0.so /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so -licui18n /usr/local/lib/libintl.so /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so -pthread -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib
cc: /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so: No such file or directory
cc: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so: No such file or directory
gmake[4]: *** [checksettings] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.6/gdk/x11'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.6/gdk'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.6/gdk'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.6'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20.
```
But if I check them with the *ls* command, I still can find them, anybody get a message like this before?


----------



## adamk (May 14, 2012)

What is the output of:

[cmd=""]ls -l /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so[/cmd]

Adam


----------



## SIFE (May 14, 2012)

```
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  19 Feb 20 21:28 /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so -> libgobject-2. .so.0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  19 Feb 20 21:27 /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so -> libgt(read-2.0.so.0
```


----------



## adamk (May 14, 2012)

And to the files they are pointing to exist?  What's the output of:

[cmd=""]ls -l /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0 /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0[/cmd]


----------



## SIFE (May 14, 2012)

@adamk I am sorry, I don't understand what you mean?


----------



## adamk (May 14, 2012)

Those two .so files are just symlinks pointing to other files. We don't know if the actual files exist.  In fact, what's the output of:

[cmd=""]ls -l /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so* /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so*[/cmd]


----------



## SIFE (May 15, 2012)

I think both of them exist:

```
$ ls -l /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so* /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so*
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      19 Feb 20 21:28 /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so -> libgobject-2. .so.0
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  361702 Feb 20 21:28 /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      19 Feb 20 21:27 /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so -> libgt(read-2.0.so.0
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   26672 Feb 20 21:27 /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0
```


----------



## SIFE (May 25, 2012)

Where can I find the origins of this two library's libgobject-2.0.so,libgthread-2.0.so in ports tree? Reinstall them my fix my problem.


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2012)

[cmd=]pkg_info -W /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0[/cmd]


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 25, 2012)

devel/glib20


----------

